# Has Bobke been muzzled?



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Say it isn't so. But it seems to me Bob is (gulp) more "professional" this year. 

They've put him in a suit, taken away his skin-colored skinsuit commercial, and paired him with an annoying, clean-cut Poindexter.

This year, it seems, he's had less reign to let the Bobke funky personality fly. Don't they know it's his personality that makes the girls say, "Oh Bobke, I think I love you" ?

We need the "professional types" of course, but Bobke is what makes the commentary...engaging.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Say it isn't so. But it seems to me Bob is (gulp) more "professional".
> 
> They've put him in a suit, taken away his skin-colored skinsuit commercial, and paired him with an annoying, clean-cut Poindexter.
> 
> This year, it seems, he's had less reign to let the Bobke funky personality fly. Don't they know it's his personality that makes the girls say, "Oh Bobke, I think I love you" ?


I think he was weirdly off-script a few times - more than usual. The story about Eddy Merckx, followed by Phil asking Bob: and the point of that story is...?

Strange biblical references, etc. He was always a Lance-fanboy, but this year he is practically making out with Lance, writing in his notebook "Mrs. Bobke Armstrong" 5,000 times. 

Having said that, I love Bobke...


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Bobke jumped the shark this year. I swear I heard him or Hummer say today that Armstrong mentored Contador - the not so subtle implication being AC success today is somehow a credit to ....Armstrong - I mean wtf is that about? It's one thing to be homer, but some of this cr*p now is getting so absurd I can't see how those guys say it with a straight face.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

55x11 said:


> I think he was weirdly off-script a few times - more than usual. The story about Eddy Merckx, followed by Phil asking Bob: and the point of that story is...?
> 
> Strange biblical references, etc. He was always a Lance-fanboy, *but this year he is practically making out with Lance, writing in his notebook "Mrs. Bobke Armstrong" 5,000 times. *
> Having said that, I love Bobke...




LOL. You're funny. :thumbsup: 


But conversely, it seems to me he's done the opposite this year. Less "emotive" it seems, and commenting (in live time) from a more reserved, restrained viewpoint.

I miss the Bobke that you can literally hear flying out of his seat when anything intense is going down, no matter who is involved, LA or otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

AdamM said:


> Bobke jumped the shark this year. I swear I heard him or Hummer say today that Armstrong mentored Contador - the not so subtle implication being AC success today is somehow a credit to ....Armstrong - I mean wtf is that about? It's one thing to be homer, but some of this cr*p now is getting so absurd I can't see how those guys say it with a straight face.


Yes it was said, and it was Roll that said it.

Even that however, paled in comparison to Liggett's phone interview with Levi L. - wherein he led LL to comment on AC's attack and Kloden's falling off the podium. It was a shocking thing to hear from Liggett.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Yes it was said, and it was Roll that said it.
> 
> Even that however, paled in comparison to Liggett's phone interview with Levi L. - wherein he led LL to comment on AC's attack and Kloden's falling off the podium. It was a shocking thing to hear from Liggett.



I argee. Very.._odd_ commentating this year. 

It's like the Invasion of the Body Snatchers, and also way too slanted to the N American riders/teams (save your lone Canuck rider).

Must be pandering to the U.S. contingent.

I keep forgetting your average Joe has no clue about bike racing. I get the weirdest questions every day at work.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Bob Roll should be writing a blog somewhere that requires the reader to actually seek it out in order to read it, instead of providing commentary on television. His supposed "insider's" perspective is generally useless to improving the understanding of the sport. Particularly for the "regular joes" that everyone likes to refer to in these posts. This year has been so over the top Lance/America that it has done nothing to help develop a better understanding of the sport.
I frankly think that if they spent more time talking about other riders and other teams it would increase the average viewer's interest in the sport. And I know someone is going to remind me about the increase in viewers this year, but that does not necessarily translate into long term support of the sport in the U.S.

Bill


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

I think he's been less demonstrative because he's been concentrating so hard on holding Lance's jock the entire time. I swear he's picked Lance to win every stage.

Who's going to win this sprint?
Phil: Cavendish
Paul: Hushovd
Hummer: Farrar
Bobke: I've gotta go with the man of the Tour; the master; the king; Lance Armstrong!

And so on ...


----------



## ingluis (Jul 17, 2006)

Ridiculous commentary by Bob this year... I've caught myself yelling at the screen more than once... Sometimes I wonder if we're watching the same race. 

LA Contador's mentor? Give me a break!


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, my wife has become a cycling fan this Tour, so they are doing something right. She asks about all the riders, not just LA, and seems to really get into the politics of racing and the soap opera aspects of the drama. Then again, I've had her read some Bob Roll writings, so she knows he's a bit of a screwball, and former LA training partner.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

wsriii said:


> I frankly think that if they spent more time talking about other riders and other teams it would increase the average viewer's interest in the sport. And I know someone is going to remind me about the increase in viewers this year, but that does not necessarily translate into long term support of the sport in the U.S.
> 
> Bill


Agreed. By concentrating on Armstrong, they are trying to bank on the short term at the expense of the long term once Armstrong retires again. However, management at television networks are forced to take a short view if they want to keep their jobs. There is no benefit to those held responsible for the ratings if they trade current ratings for future ratings, especially considering that the Verus contract with the Tour only goes through 2013.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

ingluis said:


> Ridiculous commentary by Bob this year... I've caught myself yelling at the screen more than once... Sometimes I wonder if we're watching the same race.
> 
> LA Contador's mentor? Give me a break!



When I heard this BS, my wife thought I was going to throw the TV out the window. I was so flipping mad. WTF is that all about. LA Contador's mentor? Bobke makes me want to puke. I can't stand that bumbling idiot. Sometimes I question if he's ever raced or been on a bike by the completely ridiculous things he says. Was Lance teaching Contador all his tricks in 07? What I am I missing?


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

Apparently, Versus is looking at increasing its viewership (and revenue), like most television networks tend to do -- ya know, being a business and all.

============

By Rachel Cohen
Associated Press
Posted: 07/22/2009 03:33:15 PM PDT
Updated: 07/22/2009 03:34:15 PM PDT

NEW YORK — Each morning of the Tour de France, an average of more than half a million Americans are tuning in to watch.

Not surprisingly, Lance Armstrong's return after missing the past three Tours has sent television ratings in the United States soaring. Average viewership was up 88 percent from last year through the first 15 stages, increasing from 265,581 to 500,051 for the live morning coverage on Versus.

Traffic on the network's Web site is also up 114 percent. Videos had been viewed 12.1 million times through the 16th stage, compared with 6.5 million for the entire Tour last year.

Armstrong has contended throughout the Tour but his chances at victory appeared over after today's 17th stage. The seven-time champion was in fourth place, trailing teammate Alberto Contador by nearly four minutes.

But Armstrong doesn't seem to have quite the same drawing power he did when he won his last Tour title in 2005. Average viewership is up only 1 percent from that year, even though Versus is now available in 12 million more homes.

Armstrong plans to ride the Tour next year, but eventually he will retire again and test the popularity of a Lance-free Tour in the U.S.

Versus president Jamie Davis noted that the network renewed its contract to broadcast the Tour for another five years before it knew Armstrong was coming back in 2009.
"We believed in the Tour itself," he said.

Davis thinks Armstrong's rivalry with Contador has helped boost ratings this year. This is also the first time Versus has shown the entire Tour in high definition.

For now, Armstrong's presence is building interest in cycling that will carry over into his next retirement.

"What he has really done is brought in all the casual viewers," Davis said.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I only like Bobke for his off the wall commentary. How can you not laugh when he comes up with things like " Menchov almost came to grief on that piece of road furniture". That is my new favorite saying, came to grief hehe.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Gotta love Mr Roll, even if he is a bit subdued in this years TdF.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

wsriii said:


> Bob Roll should be writing a blog somewhere that requires the reader to actually seek it out in order to read it


On his tires, perhaps? Old school and back to his roots.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

cammccarty said:


> When I heard this BS, my wife thought I was going to throw the TV out the window. I was so flipping mad. WTF is that all about. LA Contador's mentor? Bobke makes me want to puke. I can't stand that bumbling idiot. Sometimes I question if he's ever raced or been on a bike by the completely ridiculous things he says. Was Lance teaching Contador all his tricks in 07? What I am I missing?


Turn off the tv. Air up the tires. Go for a loooong ride in a peaceful, quiet area until all of the anger fades away. Come back to the tour refreshed.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

LWP said:


> Turn off the tv. Air up the tires. Go for a loooong ride in a peaceful, quiet area until all of the anger fades away. Come back to the tour refreshed.



Excellent suggestion for us all. If we'd ride more, and flap our yappers less, we could all come to this forum "in our happy place". 

Which is where I am now. Just got in from a ride in the hills and had one of those sweet, surprise-days, where everything is firing and you never seem to get tired. Ahhhhhh.

A nice change from two days ago when I couldn't seem to get the pedals turning over for anything.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm surprised with all his cleaning up they haven't fixed that huge gap in his front teeth.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

heathb said:


> I'm surprised with all his cleaning up they haven't fixed that huge gap in his front teeth.



No way man, that's trademark Bob. I'd be bummed if they "fixed" it.

And it sure as hell beats Hummer's huge, blinding choppers that eclipse my screen every time he smiles.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I miss Roll's pronunciation of "Tour DAY France" Where'd dat go? 

Maybe some of Hummer's plain vanilla rubbed off on Roll...That guy, Hummer, he's more like a 'Yawner"...

I do like some of the rider's reactions to Frankie Andreau, though. Wonder if Frankie was one of those guys we encounter in some pelotons shouting instructions to the leaders from the back? He always has his theory about what the rider should be feeling, flops that out there at the begining of his 'intervew' and then asks the rider what he thinks about that....He sometimes gets a 1000-yard stare before the riders can figure out WTF to respond with...
It's all good though..so far an 'interesting' bike race to watch..The best comentator is the Aussie guy on the streaming vids online..


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

wsriii said:


> Bob Roll should be writing a blog somewhere that requires the reader to actually seek it out in order to read it, instead of providing commentary on television.
> 
> Bill


Bob Roll does have a blog --- http://www.bobkestrut.com/


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I miss Roll's pronunciation of "Tour DAY France" Where'd dat go?


I miss it too. I think he is working on changing his TV image to Bob Roll, America's bike racing commentator, and dropping the Bobke, clown, image.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

heathb said:


> I'm surprised with all his cleaning up they haven't fixed that huge gap in his front teeth.


+1 NO KIDDING! That drives me crazy. Him and the girl who hosts "Property Virgins" on HGTV. You're on national TV... FIX YOUR TEETH! You could drive a bus through the gap.


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I miss Roll's pronunciation of "Tour DAY France" Where'd dat go?


At least he still says "MOUNT Ventoux."


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

KenS said:


> I miss it too. *I think he is working on changing his TV image to Bob Roll, America's bike racing commentator, and dropping the Bobke, clown, image*.



It will be a sad day indeed when all vestiges of Bobke, are assimilated by the collective.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bobke's just parroting the AP coverage:



> Armstrong has recounted his prestage tete-a-tetes with Contador each of the last two days — suggesting that he sees his role as part mentor, part rival.
> 
> “I told Alberto that today was going to be complicated,” the seven-time Tour champion said after Wednesday’s stage, “so maybe he sees that I know what is going on in the Tour de France.”


 
Yeah, our Bobke is growin' up, but he still has his crush on the BMOC. But, he has his role to play.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Loraura said:


> +1 NO KIDDING! That drives me crazy. Him and the girl who hosts "Property Virgins" on HGTV. You're on national TV... FIX YOUR TEETH! *You could drive a bus through the gap*.



There are cultures in Africa that purposefully knock out an upper front tooth just to get that gap.  

It's all in the eyes of the beholder. Personally, I don't enjoy the masses of cookie-cutter plastic people that flood the newscasts/media. Boring.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> There are cultures in Africa that purposefully knock out an upper front tooth just to get that gap.
> 
> It's all in the eyes of the beholder. Personally, I don't enjoy the masses of cookie-cutter plastic people that flood the newscasts/media. Boring.


I don't know, some of them cookies are really cut.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> It will be a sad day indeed when all vestiges of Bobke, are assimilated by the collective.


I agree. 

I don't think he will be able to suppress his Bobke side permanently.


----------



## golferpimp1 (Apr 16, 2008)

cammccarty said:


> When I heard this BS, my wife thought I was going to throw the TV out the window. I was so flipping mad. WTF is that all about. LA Contador's mentor? Bobke makes me want to puke. I can't stand that bumbling idiot. Sometimes I question if he's ever raced or been on a bike by the completely ridiculous things he says. Was Lance teaching Contador all his tricks in 07? What I am I missing?


The simple solution would be not to watch it, if you dont care for the commentators. Or watch it on mute, as I do with Johnny Miller when he commentates golf tournaments.


----------

